# Patch und mein Game startet nicht mehr. Bei euch auch?



## Denis90 (12. September 2008)

Habe eben den Patch runter geladen und nun geht mein War nicht mehr.
Er lädt das EA Logo und dann steht da, LÄDT WAR.
Und genau da geht mein War nun einfach aus.

Hmm, habt ihr nen Tipp?, ist das bei euch auch so?

Grüße
Denis


----------



## Eraboy (12. September 2008)

Denis90 schrieb:


> Habe eben den Patch runter geladen und nun geht mein War nicht mehr.
> Er lädt das EA Logo und dann steht da, LÄDT WAR.
> Und genau da geht mein War nun einfach aus.
> 
> ...



Das Problem hab ich nicht... Ich will runterladen und es macht den Anschein als wäre der Patch fertig und es kommt eine Meldung dass ich es später versuchen soll


----------



## Shrukan (12. September 2008)

Server sind eh net on, macht keinen Stress 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kurt2bain (12. September 2008)

Hab den Patch nun geladen...aber ich denke da kommt noch einer nach. Hatte auch Fehler gehabt.


----------



## Eraboy (12. September 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Server sind eh net on, macht keinen Stress
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



2 Stunden überzogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denis90 (12. September 2008)

Ja was heisst kein Stress, die Server sind nicht on.
Das ja egal ob die on oder off sind, aber ich habe nicht mal die Möglichkeit das zu sehen, das sie nicht on sind und das ist lala. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil bin ja auch am Überlegen das Game zu kaufen, und wenns nicht startet, ist das so ne Sache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wollte halt nur wissen ob einer ne Lösung hat, oder obs jemanden auch so ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kierin (12. September 2008)

Da die Server ja eh noch nicht wieder online sind hab ich mal eine (doofe) Frage weiß wer schon ob wir die erspielten Sachen und Chras mit in den release mitnehmen dürfen, oder fangen wir da von vorne an ?


----------



## Eraboy (12. September 2008)

Kierin schrieb:


> Da die Server ja eh noch nicht wieder online sind hab ich mal eine (doofe) Frage weiß wer schon ob wir die erspielten Sachen und Chras mit in den release mitnehmen dürfen, oder fangen wir da von vorne an ?



Keine Beta Server mehr also wahrscheinlich auch neue Chars


----------



## Denis90 (12. September 2008)

Weiss zwar nicht was das mit dem Thema hier zu tuhen hat.
Aber ich sags dir einfach mal.

Nein du musst neu Anfangen, Chars etc. werden gelöscht.
Nur die Chars aus dem Headstart bleiben erhalten.


----------



## Katalmacht (12. September 2008)

Alle Chars aus der Beta werden gelöscht!


----------



## heretik (12. September 2008)

Kierin schrieb:


> Da die Server ja eh noch nicht wieder online sind hab ich mal eine (doofe) Frage weiß wer schon ob wir die erspielten Sachen und Chras mit in den release mitnehmen dürfen, oder fangen wir da von vorne an ?



Brandheiße News:

Im Gegensatz zu allen bisherigen Betas anderer Spiele kann man die Charaktere nicht in die Releaseversion des Spiels übernehmen.


----------



## Denis90 (12. September 2008)

Back to Topic pls


----------



## Kierin (12. September 2008)

Danke dir vielmals, war am Thema vorbei ich weiß, aber hat seinen Zweck erfüllt*zwinker*


----------



## Milkoh (12. September 2008)

Das ist schon 1000 mal hier durchgekaut worden und auch auf der offiziellen Seite bekanntgegeben: 

Alle Betacharaktere werden mit Beginn der finalen Version gelöscht. Ende und weg. 

Alle Charaktere die im Headupstart erstellt werden (das geht für mich ab Sonntag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) bleiben natürlich erhalten. 

Milkoh


----------



## Tuplow5156 (12. September 2008)

Eraboy schrieb:


> Keine Beta Server mehr also wahrscheinlich auch neue Chars



Was heißt wahrscheinlich, nein sie werden auf keinen Fall übernommen.

Nur die Leute die ab dem 15ten ihren Headstart genießen dürfen, werden ihre Charaktere behalten da es schon die richtigen Server sind.


----------



## heretik (12. September 2008)

Denis90 schrieb:


> Back to Topic pls



Ok, zurück zu deinem brandwichtigen Thema:

Gewöhn dich dran, das ist bei GOA immer so wenn gepatcht wird.

So, Thema ausreichend abgefrühstückt?


----------



## Kierin (12. September 2008)

Aber um zum Thema zu kommen vor ca 10 Minuten konnte ich noch sehen das alle Server down sind, hab dann das Spiel beendet und nach Neustart vor ca einer Minute festgestellt das ich auch nichts mehr sehe und er nach kurzer Zeit die neue Eingabe der Login Daten möchte


----------



## Denis90 (12. September 2008)

Er will ja keine neue Daten eingabe.

War startet dann kommt ja dieses EA Logo und dann der klein gedrückte Text unten.
Und genau geht das Game aus und ich sitz aufn Desktop.


----------



## Arseniis (12. September 2008)

Wird das wieder sone Spam Post na na na ich konnte ohne probs patchen nun startet das Spiel aber nicht mehr!


----------



## Larison (12. September 2008)

Um zum Thema zurück zu kommen.
Auch wenn die Server down sind, kann man das Spiel normaler weise starten und bekommt dann den Screen mit den Servern in Grau.
Und der patcher läuft auch sauber durch.

Normaler weise.

Bis eben.

Nun bekomme ich die Meldung "Authentication failed". 

Und nachdem ich die üblichen verdächtigen Tasten überprüft habe, mache ich mir jetzt doch etwas Sorgen.
Mein Hoffnung ist nun, dass "nur" die Login Server Down sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und nicht irgend ein Drops die Datenbank gekillt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gruß
Lari


----------



## heretik (12. September 2008)

Arseniis schrieb:


> Wird das wieder sone Spam Post na na na ich konnte ohne probs patchen nun startet das Spiel aber nicht mehr!



Du willst Spam? Wirf mal nen Blick auf deine Sig.


----------



## Larison (12. September 2008)

Edit:

Login ist wieder möglich, aber Server sind noch grau.


----------



## Denis90 (12. September 2008)

Arseniis schrieb:


> Wird das wieder sone Spam Post na na na ich konnte ohne probs patchen nun startet das Spiel aber nicht mehr!



Out of Topic (muss sein):
Eh Spam Post, nanana ich konnte ohne probs patchen aber ...

Hallo?, steh ich im Wald oder so?

Das ist nen Forum, da reden viele Leute über Interessante Themen und auch über PROBLEME, etc.

Also pls wo ist das nen Spam Thread?, ich habe nen Problem und habe gehofft das einer der vielen hunderten Leute von buffed helfen kann.
Bei solchen Aussagen, überlegt man sich ja nächstes mal dreimal ob man Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen will.


----------



## Grenzer (12. September 2008)

Milkoh schrieb:


> Alle Charaktere die im Headupstart erstellt werden (das geht für mich ab Sonntag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da drück ich Dir (uns) mal beide Daumen...


----------



## Efgrib (12. September 2008)

Denis90 schrieb:


> Habe eben den Patch runter geladen und nun geht mein War nicht mehr.
> Er lädt das EA Logo und dann steht da, LÄDT WAR.



wenn da "lädt war" steht ists nicht gepatcht, nach dem patch steht da "lade war"


----------



## Neal (12. September 2008)

Hrhr

Nun geht gar nix mehr,fehlermeldung beim patcher starten,wer noch?


----------



## Ishbal (12. September 2008)

man kann sich wieder einloggen, nur leider ist kein Server on.
PS.: Never play on a patch day, leider ist aber die beta morgen vorbei :/ also muss mans riskieren


----------



## d3nn!X (12. September 2008)

weiss jemand wann die server wieder online sind?


----------



## Efgrib (12. September 2008)

Arseniis schrieb:


> Wird das wieder sone Spam Post na na na ich konnte ohne probs patchen nun startet das Spiel aber nicht mehr!




wenn du ohne probleme gepatcht hättest, könnteste das game auch starten....


----------



## Neal (12. September 2008)

hmm,bei mir kommt:
Der Patcher konnte die Datei[patcher-goa.prod.sig]nicht empfangen.Versuchen sie es später nochmal!


seltsam


----------



## Larison (12. September 2008)

d3nn!X schrieb:


> weiss jemand wann die server wieder online sind?



Schau doch auf der Webseite http://www.war-europe.com/ nach.

Da steht doch alles......

*brüll* lach *  .....*Luft hol*.... *schnüff* tut mir leid, musste mal sein.

Gruß
Lari


----------



## MadCatMK2 (12. September 2008)

Ich hab irgentwie das gefühl das GOA ihre Server abgeschossen haben xD


----------



## Alyah (12. September 2008)

Neal schrieb:


> hmm,bei mir kommt:
> Der Patcher konnte die Datei[patcher-goa.prod.sig]nicht empfangen.Versuchen sie es später nochmal!
> 
> 
> seltsam




einfach ne neue verknüpfung ziehen, dann gehts wieder. 
war bei mir zumindest so


----------



## Neal (12. September 2008)

Neal schrieb:


> hmm,bei mir kommt:
> Der Patcher konnte die Datei[patcher-goa.prod.sig]nicht empfangen.Versuchen sie es später nochmal!
> 
> 
> seltsam


Hat Nochjemand diese Meldung?Oder stimmt was mit meinem PC nicht?


Gruß Neal


----------



## Wacken22 (12. September 2008)

Hab ein anderes Problem und zwar wenn ich den Patcher starten will steht da : "Der Patcher konnte die Datei [patcher-goa.prod.sig] nicht empfangen. Versucht es später nocheinmal" 
Ich nehm mal an das die server einfach noch down sind wegen dem neuen Patch also mach ich mir auch keinen Stress 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (12. September 2008)

Wacken22 schrieb:


> Hab ein anderes Problem und zwar wenn ich den Patcher starten will steht da : "Der Patcher konnte die Datei [patcher-goa.prod.sig] nicht empfangen. Versucht es später nocheinmal"
> Ich nehm mal an das die server einfach noch down sind wegen dem neuen Patch also mach ich mir auch keinen Stress
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Abwarten...das Prob löst sich von alleine


----------



## Halwin (12. September 2008)

Wacken22 schrieb:


> Hab ein anderes Problem und zwar wenn ich den Patcher starten will steht da : "Der Patcher konnte die Datei [patcher-goa.prod.sig] nicht empfangen. Versucht es später nocheinmal"
> Ich nehm mal an das die server einfach noch down sind wegen dem neuen Patch also mach ich mir auch keinen Stress
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Cache Ordner leer machen (War Spieleverzeichnis), hat bei mir geholfen

SUFU hilft auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neal (12. September 2008)

Alyah schrieb:


> einfach ne neue verknüpfung ziehen, dann gehts wieder.
> war bei mir zumindest so




Ne hat net geklappt.
Wahrscheinlich sind Patchserver Down oder so....naja mal sehen ob die das noch gebacken bekommen...

bis später


----------



## Desdinova (12. September 2008)

Falls mal wieder nichts mehr funktioniert, bringt das Spiel einfach zu <<GOA>>
Die Wissen was man mit sowas macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das konnte ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen, nachdem ich das bei Google auf der Suche nach GOA gefunden habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neal (12. September 2008)

Halwin schrieb:


> Cache Ordner leer machen (War Spieleverzeichnis), hat bei mir geholfen
> 
> SUFU hilft auch
> 
> ...




Leider auch Fehlanzeige...........


----------



## Paymakalir (12. September 2008)

Gerade Patch gezogen. Game startet, aber die Server zum Anmelden sind down.
Patchen geht also!


----------



## Tazmal (12. September 2008)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Falls mal wieder nichts mehr funktioniert, bringt das Spiel einfach zu <<GOA>>
> Die Wissen was man mit sowas macht
> 
> 
> ...



lol ist das geil


----------



## Sethek (12. September 2008)

Larison,

Kann Dich beruhigen. Der loginserver scheint ein wenig überlastet, ggf. muss mans mehrfach versuchen, aber ein "authentication failed" ist kein Indiz für Probleme bei Dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, wir befinden uns noch innerhalb der französischen Stunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Miche_ (12. September 2008)

Bei mir läuft der Patcher, sowie das Game... Nur die Server laufen nicht ^^


----------



## Yasp (12. September 2008)

Prima

Beta Start: 3 Tage später als versprochen
Patch auf neue Version bereits fast 4 Stunden Verspätung.


Muss schon sagen der Kauf der Collector`s Eddition mit garantiertem
Open Beta spielen, hat sich voll gelohnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (12. September 2008)

ja so langsam könnten die sever wider angehen ...

naja vill hatt se ja wer gschrottet ... ich hoff die gehen bald wider ich will meinen maschinisten weiterspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neal (12. September 2008)

Neal schrieb:


> hmm,bei mir kommt:
> Der Patcher konnte die Datei[patcher-goa.prod.sig]nicht empfangen.Versuchen sie es später nochmal!
> 
> 
> seltsam




Hat jemand vielleicht noch irgendwelche ideen?Ausser Neuinstall und Cache  leermachen?
Konnte vorhin wunderbar Patchen,nur al ich wieder probiert habe,kam die meldung......


----------



## Zibelas (12. September 2008)

mein Patch lief eben durch, die Patchserver können also nicht down sein, die Server sind allerdings anch wie vor ausgegraut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also verpassen tuste noch nichts...


----------



## Neal (12. September 2008)

ok,geht wieder,hab das prob gefunden:
Man muss nur die logdatei im (war ordner logs) patcher091208.txt löschen


----------



## Undertaker99 (12. September 2008)

Es sieht wie folg aus :

Habt ihr noch nicht gepatched kommt die Fehlermeldung auch nicht : Man sieht die grauen Serverlisten.

Wenn ihr nun auf beenden geht und War schliesst und Neu den Patcher Startet , dann erhaelt ihr die Meldung:
Der Patcher konnte die Datei[patcher-goa.prod.sig]nicht empfangen

Dies beruht darauf das ein Abgleich mit dem Server (Patch) erfolgt. Ihr die Version schon habt und nicht mehr patchen braucht. Normalerweise sollte man trotzdem auf den Server kommen und genau hier liegt wahrscheinlich das Problem warum es z.Zeit so lange dauert


----------



## Horde deadman (12. September 2008)

ich hab das Problem auch ob man am letzten Tag noch spielen wird hmm


----------



## JackBauer84 (12. September 2008)

Bis wann kann man die Open Beta spielen. Ich spiele nur Beta habe also keine Version gekauft noch nicht zumindest. Bis wann kann ich spielen?
Ich danke mal für eure Antworten.


----------



## MadCatMK2 (12. September 2008)

Nur noch bis morgen, am 14. beginnt der Headsteart der CE Vorbesteller


----------



## JackBauer84 (12. September 2008)

Sauerei!!! Erst startet die Beta 3 Tage später und dann kann man heute den ganzen Tag net spielen und dann ist morgen schon Schluss. Also durfte man ganze 3 Tage spielen. Ist ja ganz toll.
Gibts eigentlich noch ne Chance ne Pre-Order zu bekommen?


----------



## JackBauer84 (12. September 2008)

Und gibt es die Pre-Order nur als CE oder auch als normale Version? Gibts noch ne Chance beim Headstart dabei zu sein?


----------



## AemJaY (12. September 2008)

lol und ich dachte als ich den patch gezogen habe:" Ey nett die server sind ziemlich leer, endlich mal meine Ruhe, und dann sehe ich das die ja gar ned on sind ahahahah"


----------



## Kalyptus (12. September 2008)

JackBauer84 schrieb:


> Sauerei!!! Erst startet die Beta 3 Tage später und dann kann man heute den ganzen Tag net spielen und dann ist morgen schon Schluss. Also durfte man ganze 3 Tage spielen. Ist ja ganz toll.
> Gibts eigentlich noch ne Chance ne Pre-Order zu bekommen?



Du kaufst dir das Spiel nicht und motzt auch noch rum das Du drei Tage spielen durftest ??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





JackBauer84 schrieb:


> Und gibt es die Pre-Order nur als CE oder auch als normale Version? Gibts noch ne Chance beim Headstart dabei zu sein?



Da kriegste eher einen 6er im Lotto


----------



## Elvenkind (12. September 2008)

Denis90 schrieb:


> Habe eben den Patch runter geladen und nun geht mein War nicht mehr.
> Er lädt das EA Logo und dann steht da, LÄDT WAR.
> Und genau da geht mein War nun einfach aus.
> 
> Hmm, habt ihr nen Tipp?, ist das bei euch auch so?



Schau mal ob nicht evtl. deine Firewall die gepatche *.exe blockiert.


----------



## JackBauer84 (12. September 2008)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> Du kaufst dir das Spiel nicht und motzt auch noch rum das Du drei Tage spielen durftest ??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich kaufe mir kein MMO dass ich vorher nicht testen konnte. Das Gemotze finde ich angemessen, wenn ne OpenBeta nur die halbe Zeit läuft wie vorgesehen.
Ich werde mir das Spiel denke ich schon kaufen, deshalb ja meine Fragen.


----------



## Grenzer (12. September 2008)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> Da kriegste eher einen 6er im Lotto




Tausche Po+Ce gegen 6er im Lotto


----------



## Galadith (12. September 2008)

Wie kann ich denn den Patch runterladen ohne einen Open Beta Account?


----------



## HGVermillion (12. September 2008)

Bei mir kommt "Der Patcher konnte die Datei [patcher-goa.prod.sig] nicht empfangen. Bitte versuchen sie es später noch einmal" Ich glaube nicht das das normal ist kann da wer helfen?


----------



## Zibelas (12. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt "Der Patcher konnte die Datei [patcher-goa.prod.sig] nicht empfangen. Bitte versuchen sie es später noch einmal" Ich glaube nicht das das normal ist kann da wer helfen?



ließ die ersten 3Seiten durch, das Problem hatten schon einige...


----------



## AemJaY (12. September 2008)

den patch kannste wohl ohne acount nicht runterladen.


*Info:* auf meinem Blog (link in der Sig) hat es für die die nicht Online kommen, einen ersten kurzen Bericht mit Bildern zum Jünger des Khaine...


----------



## HGVermillion (12. September 2008)

Zibelas schrieb:


> ließ die ersten 3Seiten durch, das Problem hatten schon einige...


Danke, ich war wohl ein klein wenig in Panik :/


----------



## imatsor (12. September 2008)

so alle threads diebzgl gelesen und keine Abbhilfe...

nach wie vor:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larison (12. September 2008)

imatsor schrieb:


> so alle threads diebzgl gelesen und keine Abbhilfe...
> 
> nach wie vor:



Im Log steht dazu:
[2008/09/12 22:48:04] Failed to send HTTP request for file [http://patcher.war-europe.com/patch/patcher/manifest/patcher-goa.prod.sig]
[2008/09/12 22:48:06] Failed to send HTTP request for file [http://patcher.war-europe.com/patch/patcher/manifest/patcher-goa.prod.sig]
[2008/09/12 22:48:06] Failed to send HTTP request for file [http://patcher.war-europe.com/patch/patcher/manifest/patcher-goa.prod.sig]
[2008/09/12 22:48:07] Failed to send HTTP request for file [http://patcher.war-europe.com/patch/patcher/manifest/patcher-goa.prod.sig]
[2008/09/12 22:48:07] Failed to retrieve remote file [patcher-goa.prod.sig].
[2008/09/12 22:48:07] Failed to read remote product check.
[2008/09/12 22:48:07] Failed to patch patcher product.

Das heißt wohl , das der/die Server im mom keine Antwort liefern.

Gruß
Lari

Edit: Der Server http://patcher.war-europe.com ist im mom nicht erreichbar.

Mit dem Sniffer kann man gut sehen, das der Server den Syn Aufbau nicht annimmt und mit einem Restart immer beendet.


No.     Abs.Time        Delta       Time        Source                Destination           Length Protocol SrcPort DstPort DSCP COS VLAN Info
      4 23:00:05.017504 4.097109    5.340567    192.168.103.129       80.12.101.250         66     TCP      emcsymapiport http    0             emcsymapiport > http [SYN] Seq=0 Win=64240 Len=0 MSS=1460 WS=0


No.     Abs.Time        Delta       Time        Source                Destination           Length Protocol SrcPort DstPort DSCP COS VLAN Info
      5 23:00:05.066074 0.048570    5.389137    80.12.101.250         192.168.103.129       60     TCP      http    emcsymapiport 0             http > emcsymapiport [RST, ACK] Seq=1 Ack=1 Win=64240 Len=0


----------



## Lybra (13. September 2008)

Bei mir nun mittlerweile das gleiche Problem, trat plötzlich auf und lässt sich (nach Befolgung der verschiedenen Tipps hier) nicht mehr beseitigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

